# UPS beeping problem



## slashragnarok (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a Frontech 600 VA UPS. Since installing my HD 7870 it's been giving me problems. Sometimes (not always) when I'm in the middle of a game or benchmarking tool, it lets out a continuous beep. My PSU is Corsair TX850 V2. Any idea what's going on?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 29, 2012)

It is either faulty if beep continuous without any gaps or it is overload if the beep comes for every 0.5 seconds.for me it looks like overload because it gives beep every time you load your system to 100%.


----------

